# Charcoal question



## jds87 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi all,

It seems impossible to find kingsford briquettes in the winter.. at least in Winnipeg..

Is there anywhere online (or in store) that you can buy bulk charcoal? 

Even in summer with the amount of smokes being done I am constantly running out to get a big bag..

Thanks!

Jordan


----------



## motocrash (Jan 7, 2018)

Order from Walmart and get delivered to store for free.Their Expert Grill charcoal is better than Kingsford.It's Royal Oak Ridge.


----------



## sauced (Jan 8, 2018)

I always stock up when Home Depot and Lowes run the sales on the KBB. usually you get 2 bags for about $10 USD. They run the sales around our Memorial Day and July 4th.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Order from Walmart and get delivered to store for free.Their Expert Grill charcoal is better than Kingsford.It's Royal Oak Ridge.



That's good to know. I like RO briquettes.
I will look for it the next time I'm in Walmart!
Al


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 9, 2018)

sauced said:


> I always stock up when Home Depot and Lowes run the sales on the KBB. usually you get 2 bags for about $10 USD. They run the sales around our Memorial Day and July 4th.



This is my strategy as well.  Last time Lowe's had a sale I bought ~140lb.  I have about 1.5 bags left, so here's hoping there's another sale sometime soon.


----------

